# Lakers Plans?(Major news if true)



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

*THIS WAS POSTED AT CLUB LAKERS*

I am what you call a lurker. Up until now, I have refrained from joining in the discussions. Sometimes people give you good information and sometimes people give you erroneous information. I decided to post tonight in order to give you some ideas on what the Lakers are doing this offseason. Please do not ask for my identity - I will not reveal it. Additionally, you are free to disregard what I tell you as wrong; I just want to alleviate some of the anxiety that Laker fans are having.
First, Phil Jackson is the Lakers first choice. The Lakers are Phil Jackson's first choice. Although a contract has not been signed, one is expected to be completed and signed by all parties involved by Wednesday. The details are sketchy right now, however, it is a 5 year, 60 Million Dollar deal. There will be incentives only for reaching the finals - none for just the playoffs.

Second, the Lakers will try to aquire Kevin Garnett. This will all depend on the Lakers being able to trade up high enough to acquire high school phenom, Gerald Green, and Kevin Garnett's cooperation. To the latter, the Laker organization has not contacted Garnett (as it would be a violation) but he has heard through the grapevine that if he wants out to LA, the Lakers could put together a special package to get him. To the former, the acquisition of Gerald Green would allow the Laker organization to trade Lamar Odom and Caron Butler to get Kevin Garnett. Brian Grant and Wally Sczerbiack are also going to be involved in the trade. Gerald Green is a high school phenom with a tremendous amount of potential. With Kobe Bryant as his mentor, he may be able to realize some of his potential immediately. Also the franchise would be very safe in the SF position in the future with Green. Unfortunately, there is no scenario where we would be able to acquire Kevin Garnett if Gerald Green is not drafted.

Third, if the above are accomplished, the Lakers will try to upgrade in the point guard and power forward positions in the draft. There is no one that can come in and make an immediate impact in terms of changing the game, but the organization is looking for a PG that can move through screens and see the court better than atkins. As of right now, Sasha V. is looking like a potential starter for next season. The organization wants him to get bigger, however, before he can acquire the starting role. Of course this is all subject to his performance in training camp and the exhibition games in the beginning of the season.

Fourth, it is a priority for the Laker organization to re-hire Tex Winter. The triangle was initially designed for a Kobe/Lamar - Kobe/Green type duo. Wally is an excellent spot up shooter and Garnett is an excellent defender. These pieces would be ideal and Tex could show them how to excel in every aspect of the game. The key is for each man to play his role.

Fifth, the laker bench is a concern for the Lakers. A integral part of the Lakers success next year will be the performance of JJ. Additionally, Vlade Divac is expected to be back next season as a back up to C. Mihm. The Lakers may be looking to move Douthit and Walton for a solid backup for Kobe Bryant or Chris Mihm. This won't happen during the offseason, however.

Sixth, the Lakers feel that they can win immediately next year. It will depend on how well Mitch is able to accomplish some of his goals. So, we will see what happens.





Ill Belive it if they do hire phil this week


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

picking up KG would leave us with ****!!!!!


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

A KB-KG combo would be more deadly than the KB- Shaq combo was, KG is a far better defender and he actually hustles and he has a huge desire to win, unlike somebody....

If we were to get Wally and keep Gerald we would compete right away.







THX for the info.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

That would be crazy but I cant see all that happening.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Cris said:


> picking up KG would leave us with ****!!!!!


Cris, come on man...that's just silly to say. If we did the deal with Indiana and somehow got KG, we would have a great team. Kobe Bryant and Kevin Garnett would be one of the best duo in the league, better than Shaq and Wade. Combine that with the fact that we would have much better role players than Miami, like Wally Szczerbiak, Jumaine Jones, Vlade Divac, Chris Mihm, and whoever we sign with the MLE and LLE and we would be a top contender. I'm assuming that the T-Wolves would make us include our 10th overall pick in the deal and possibly the pick that we would get from Indiana.

PG: MLE...Atkins...Sasha Vujacic
SG: Kobe Bryant...Jumaine Jones
SF: Wally Szczerbiak...Jonathan Bender...Luke Walton
PF: Kevin Garnett...Brian Cook
C: Chris Mihm...Vlade Divac

We'll also sign one or two more guys in the offseason and we'd have two second-round draft picks (along with maybe another first-round pick).

It probably won't happen, but that would NOT be ****. :no:


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

I would think our lottery pick would be a must with any deal with Minnesota for Garnett.

Which I would do in a heart beat.

I still think Kevin McHale would shoot his own mother before dealing Garnett to the Lakers.

I don't know about the Gerald Green fascination but Kupchak is a ******* so who knows. Phil Jackson + Gerald Green makes no sense at all.


We'll see....


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Like one of the posters said in that thread; this has 0.0% chance of happening.


----------



## CaHawk (Mar 23, 2005)

Don't think so because:

1. Why would Garnett want to play with kobe?

2. Laker's would have to give away the store to get him.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

CaHawk said:


> Don't think so because:
> 
> 1. Why would Garnett want to play with kobe?


To Win obviously, the real qestion is why wouldn't he? 



> 2. Laker's would have to give away the store to get him.


Not really, they would still be deep.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Laker fans need to give up on this Garnett dream. It ain't happening.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I don't want Phil back.

I don't want KG as the LA Lakers' franchise player.

Yeah, i'm crazy like that.

All i want is a good draft. PG, PF, whatever. But he must be able to contribute right away.

In the FA market, I want a good, solid, defense-oriented PF/C such as Chandler or Dalembert (if that's possible).
I'd happily give up Odom to bolster our roster.

I'm anxiously waiting for the Lakers next moves...


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

The problem is...

Its unfair to continue to place the KG carrot out there.

Why? Becuase it means that anything short of that (if people continue to expect it) is a failure.

The plan HAS to be more substantial than hoping that a deal can be made to secure players who are already under long term deals with their current franchises.

To suggest Wally World and KG could be had in a Lamar/Caron/Grant deal is interesting... but unlikely.

Why would the Twolves take on useless HUGE salary (Grant) to aquire a MUCH lesser version of KG (Odom) and an upcoming RFA (Butler)?

And why would they send out a top 3 player and former all star to get them?

Suffice to say... I can't see a reality (short of Mchale consumating the deal and THEN coming over to coach the Lakers himself) where KG and Wally World would be moved for Odom/Grant/Butler and the lotto pick remaining in LA to boot!

Again, the expectation belies reality. If the clamor is for a highly unlikely deal returning Garnett, then obtaining Boozer (for example) is a failure in comparision.

In point of fact, a message (designed to uplift Laker fans) involving obtaining KG actually does the opposite.

Better to be real with the situation then expect miacle fixes.

Stern isn't trying to ressurect the major franchises (witness Chicago and NY). So the conspiracy theroys can be rested.

In the end, there ARE options for the lakers. I think most people are best served concentrating on those than lop sided deals which have little chance of happening.

Lakers have some pieces, they have some talent... but they don't have pieces (outside of Kobe) that would warrant a top 3 player in the game.

We are only one season removed from seeing what happens when you trade a top 3 player for no all stars in return.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Umm.. No.


----------



## radronOmega (Aug 1, 2004)

> You may be skeptic but here is a few facts that may lend credence to what he's saying about KG...the only way he could know these things are if he has intimate knowledge of KG from A FAR or that he is from South Carolina and knows KG himself or somebody close to him (like I do)...
> 
> 1) CLE park...outdoor park where they have tennis courts and basketball courts etc...near the Greenville Zoo...I think Reedy River runs through it too...KG has been known to play there in the summer...known by Greenville people...
> 
> ...



Just letting you know that this guy MAY BE LEGIT.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Two major things that are being forgotten here.

1.) KG wanting to move to the LA franchise. Does he? 

2.) If he does... does it even matter? Since the Twolves are the ones that have his rights for the next 5 years? And given that a top 3 athlete (under contract) in his prime demands being moved... who is too say they HAVE to move him to a situation that doesn't benefit them short or long term?

Essentially its just more of the same "lets move the players we got for Shaq (that out of shape slob that is running on fumes) for KG in his prime"... 

This version just adds Wally world into the secnario as well.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

LoyalBull said:


> (...)
> Lakers have some pieces, they have some talent... but they don't have pieces (outside of Kobe) that would warrant a top 3 player in the game.
> (...)


Well, IMHO, we don't need a "top 3 player".
All we need is some adjustements (sp?):

- An inside presence (prefereably on defense, but should be able to score a bit);
- A defensive-minded PG who will look to pass first;
- A 3pt specialist (sp?) to spread the floor.

IF the Lakers manage that, they will be allright.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

well...we all know one thing...that if this actually goes through (all of it) the lakers board will recieve some....how shall i put it... :raised_ey ."new" fans next season


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

PauloCatarino said:


> Well, IMHO, we don't need a "top 3 player".
> All we need is some adjustements (sp?):
> 
> - An inside presence (prefereably on defense, but should be able to score a bit);
> ...



we could also send walton for banks because i would think that the celtics would like walton


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> we could also send walton for banks because i would think that the celtics would like walton


Meh... i don't think Banks is starter material. He hustles and plays defense, but he can't shoot, create or dish... Maybe in a couple of years Banks will be a good option to start... But we can't wait "a couple of years"...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

PauloCatarino said:


> Meh... i don't think Banks is starter material. He hustles and plays defense, but he can't shoot, create or dish... Maybe in a couple of years Banks will be a good option to start... But we can't wait "a couple of years"...


dude Paulo hes still a solid player for what ever he would do on our team


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> dude Paulo hes still a solid player for what ever he would do on our team


Solid player? who, Banks? When has he shown he could be starter material?

Or do you want him to come in, play 17 minutes and score 6ppg on lousy shooting, 1 rpg and 2apg? Cause that's all he's proven so far...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I know we need tons of stuff to improve this team, but dont we need a coach first? :laugh:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I agree with Paulo, it's not necessary that we get a megastar player like Kevin Garnett. Don't get me wrong, if we got him I'd be the happiest poster on this board seeing as how he's my favorite player in the league behind #8, but this isn't realistic at all.

Would I want KG on the Lakers? Hell yes. Should Mitch try to get him? Hell yes, he should offer any players on the team not named Kobe and even be willing to take back a bad contract (i.e. Wally, Kandi, Hudson) to get him. I wouldn't doubt that Mitch would try to get KG, but it takes two parties for a trade to happen, and McHale won't be so eager to dump him for the same players we dumped Shaq for. Besides, how the hell do we move up in the draft to get Gerald Green anyways without trading Odom or Butler? Nobody's going to trade a top 5 pick in exchange for our tired expiring contracts. We'd have to win a top 3 pick in the lottery to get Green.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

if Phil signs 5 yrs/ 60 million this week expect this board to blow up with ideas...

remember how Mitch was saying there is a hs player the lakers are interested in... maybe its Gerald Green

i doubt this would happen but i hope it does


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

shobe42 said:


> if Phil signs 5 yrs/ 60 million this week expect this board to blow up with ideas...
> 
> remember how Mitch was saying there is a hs player the lakers are interested in... maybe its Gerald Green
> 
> i doubt this would happen but i hope it does


If Mitch drafts a perimeter HS player he is dumber than i thought... does he expect Kobe to stay put for 3-4 years till the guy develops into a major force?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

PauloCatarino said:


> Solid player? who, Banks? When has he shown he could be starter material?
> 
> Or do you want him to come in, play 17 minutes and score 6ppg on lousy shooting, 1 rpg and 2apg? Cause that's all he's proven so far...


lol P i never said that hes solid as a starter i just said he could be a solid player for our team for whatever he plays (AKA with his defense)


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

I Have A Fealing This Kg Deal Will Go Threw If We Get Gerald Green And Only If We Get Gerald Green. Trust Me I Know Some People In The Organization.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Whaaaaaatever.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

07McCarthy said:


> I Have A Fealing This Kg Deal Will Go Threw If We Get Gerald Green And Only If We Get Gerald Green. Trust Me I Know Some People In The Organization.


yeah i bet but wait how could u know someone if ur only 16


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

Age Doesnt Matter Its The People You And Your Family Know.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

07McCarthy said:


> Age Doesnt Matter Its The People You And Your Family Know.


i actually did know somebody growing up that was part of the bulls organization... and like me, he didnt know ****... i question a lot of these "insiders" b/c i tend to think very few people in the org. actaully know whjats goin down... i'd say buss and kupchak are the only ones who are usually aware of the wheelings and dealings of this team... and sadly i have oftne doubted whetehr they even really know whats going to happen...


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Interesting scenario...once again, i won't believe it until the ink is dry and KG is in a Laker uniform practicing in El Segundo in November


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Look my family knows the West's and Dr. Buss. The few times I've seen Dr. Buss (at charity events) I couldn't get that guy to tell me when the season starts let alone which players they will go after. 

I think it's one thing to say "I have a feeling we will make a big push for Garnett" or "Gee..I really wish Kobe and KG could play together" but this .. I know a guy who knows a guy and he said we will trade for KG and LeBron, bring MJ out of retirement, and draft some high school kid who is the second coming, etc..just makes people look silly.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

What is the fascination with Garnett? Hes a great player, but is he worth giving up half the team for? Hes not a dominant inside player or outside player, the Lakers should really settle more for a guy like Joe Johnson (who might also be a longshot), that way, they don't have to give up their entire team, and they have a guy who's style would perfectly compliment Kobe's. Johnson make plays on the ball just as well as Odom, but he doesn't need the ball to be effective because hes a great versatile defender who can guard 3 positions, he can rebound, passes well and shoots the lights out.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Drewbs said:


> What is the fascination with Garnett?.


He is MVP calibur EVERY year! Top 3 no doubt!



Drewbs said:


> Hes a great player, but is he worth giving up half the team for?.


For the trade as mentioned above? ABSO-freaking-LUTELY!




Drewbs said:


> Hes not a dominant inside player or outside player, .


Hold on... He isn't dominant either inside OR outside? 

He would be an ideal player for the triangle. A legit post presence that can hit a mid range shot, demands a double team and can pass the ball (and is willing too) to the open perimiter players.



Drewbs said:


> . Johnson make plays on the ball just as well as Odom, but he doesn't need the ball to be effective because hes a great versatile defender who can guard 3 positions, he can rebound, passes well and shoots the lights out.


Johnson has open looks because he has 3 options ahead of him on the floor. He has a big man that demands a double, a point guard that forces a man to rotate to help, a swingman that slashes and balances the floor for open looks.

Outside of Kobe, the Lakers don't have anybody that can do that sort of thing.

As much as it matters, besides Kobe, there are no players you are forced to double and many of them don't move off the ball well. 

Joe Johnson is a good player, but lets not mistake why he is as effective as he is. 

Unless Kobe starts to become a dominant post threat (which wouldn't be AT ALL bad for his game if he played a majority of the set offense there) then a outside shooter isn't going to "be perfect" for complimenting his game.

Kobe NEEDS a low post threat that will demand a double and open up lanes and more open looks when the defense trys to recover.

You don't have to double Mihm on the block, nor Grant, Lamar only in iso's, Vlade not so much at all... Cook... well, he doesn't even go into the post (ditto slava).

The Laker bigs are what will open up the floor for the swingmen on the team and will get the job done defensively.

KG for ALL the team (besides Kobe) is a good trade!


----------



## tatahbenitez (Jun 18, 2004)

Drewbs said:


> What is the fascination with Garnett? Hes a great player, but is he worth giving up half the team for? Hes not a dominant inside player or outside player, the Lakers should really settle more for a guy like Joe Johnson (who might also be a longshot), that way, they don't have to give up their entire team, and they have a guy who's style would perfectly compliment Kobe's. Johnson make plays on the ball just as well as Odom, but he doesn't need the ball to be effective because hes a great versatile defender who can guard 3 positions, he can rebound, passes well and shoots the lights out.


Why would The Lakers trade for another SF/SG when they are overloaded with Odom, Butler, George, Jones, and Walton? Even if it is a sign and trade who would The Lakers give up? Butler is nice, but he plays better with Kobe than any other SF on the team. Giving up Odom would be too much and even if The Lakers do get Johnson, he will be coming off the bench and why would he do that when he is a starter in Phoenix and has a better future with them?

I'd go after Stromile Swift, or Kwame Brown. Both are athletic big men who can rebound and block shots, though Kwame is a still a project, I would take a chance on him. Or I would go after a solid point guard. Like Earl Watson (local boy) or Marko Jaric (versitile big guard).


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

thug_immortal8 said:


> To Win obviously, the real qestion is why wouldn't he?


Without insulting Kobe, I'll just say there's alot of reasons why a player wouldn't want to play with him.

And as for Garnett, I'm sure some of you like the thought of trading for him. It makes you happy, and it should. Realistically though, there's obviously no possible way it would happen.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Hey guys, I heard from my brothers co-workers uncles 8th grade teacher whose best friend operates the soda machines at the Staples Center that he overheard Kupchak saying that he'll trade Brian Grant for Duncan straight up while Mitch was refilling on a lemonade. COOL HUH!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

HallOfFamer said:


> Hey guys, I heard from my brothers co-workers uncles 8th grade teacher whose best friend operates the soda machines at the Staples Center that he overheard Kupchak saying that he'll trade Brian Grant for Duncan straight up while Mitch was refilling on a lemonade. COOL HUH!


very funny...ha.....ha.. :|


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

HallOfFamer said:


> Hey guys, I heard from my brothers co-workers uncles 8th grade teacher whose best friend operates the soda machines at the Staples Center that he overheard Kupchak saying that he'll trade Brian Grant for Duncan straight up while Mitch was refilling on a lemonade. COOL HUH!


I dont believe you. Who has an uncle that is still in 8th grade? :biggrin:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i was an uncle in the second grade...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I was an uncle in pre school.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i knew a guy in the second grand


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> i knew a guy in the second grand


I went to the grand canyon once.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

really??? i heard its nice this time of year or was that ura...


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

Laker Freak said:


> I went to the grand canyon once.


when i was little kid i couldn't say "california" i pronounced it "cannon- florida"


----------

